
Don't Overinvest in Engineering - bkanber
https://www.burakkanber.com/blog/startup-advice-dont-overinvest-in-engineering/
======
altnewman
As the author says there are definite counterexamples. If what you're selling
is technology itself (like Docker) you should invest heavily in it.

I know a startup operating right now with 10 engineers and not a single
salesperson. I have no idea how they're going to survive.

Aside: are you going to continue your ML in JS series?

~~~
bkanber
The next article I have planned is neural networks -- but I have no idea when
I'll actually be able to write it! Thanks for reading!

